
Welcome to Nauru, the Most Corrupt Country You’ve Never Heard Of - arunmib
https://dose.com/articles/welcome-to-nauru-the-most-corrupt-country-youve-never-heard-of/
======
celias
This American Life did a story on Nauru in 2003 -
[https://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/253/...](https://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/253/the-middle-of-nowhere?act=1)

